
Microdata analysis in BASH: a bash script that outputs the official poverty rate - brigham
https://twitter.com/MattBruenig/status/1282078186579402757
======
brigham
Direct link to the script:
[https://pastebin.com/jFFN9HfN](https://pastebin.com/jFFN9HfN)

